# January 2022 Woodturning Challenge



## trc65 (Jan 2, 2022)

Wanted to do something different for this challenge, and while thinking about it, saw @Tom Smart Post "scrap art" that he put together with his daughter. https://woodbarter.com/threads/what-did-you-do-in-your-shop-today.9770/page-434#post-655740. It's not a turned piece, but loved the artistry of the colors and shapes/sizes. 

There have been many turned examples posted here using scraps glued together, whether using many different species of wood for a kaleidoscope effect, or only two or three species used to highlight the contrast in colors or shape of the object. We all have scrap bins full of wood, so get digging!

*Having said all that, here are the requirements.*

- Project is any item that is turned - bowl, hollow form, pen, box, sphere, ring, bangle, top, etc...

- The blank must be a glue up of at least 4 separate pieces of wood using at least 2 different species of wood. These are the minimums, if someone wants to glue 1000 pieces in a large segmented piece, go for it! 

- Picture(s) of your project must be posted to this thread by Saturday February 12, 10:00pm CST. See the timing of this? Make something nice to give to your significant other for Valentine's Day and kill two birds with one stone!

Sometime after that I will put together a poll for a suitable length of time so everyone can vote for a winner.

I think that about covers it, if not, I'm sure someone will let me know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2022)

I'm in Tim. I have an idea for something along these lines that I was going to try at some point anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 3, 2022)

Nice one Tim; I'm in!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barb (Jan 3, 2022)

I haven't joined one for awhile so I'm in. Have no idea what I'll do though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 3, 2022)

Tim, I know where my lathe is.... but it is buried. Can I turn something on the drill press or another machine?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 3, 2022)

Can't say I've run out of scraps since that little project, but you caught me just before beginning the annual feed the woodstove purge. Guess I'd better go rescue a few things.

I'm in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## trc65 (Jan 3, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Tim, I know where my lathe is.... but it is buried. Can I turn something on the drill press or another machine?


Of course! It's really a turning challenge, not a lathe challenge. I'm going to edit out the phrase "on a lathe" in the OP. If you, or others, have a way to turn something using equipment other than a dedicated lathe, please join the challenge. The more the merrier, and we can all learn something seeing other equipment and methods being used.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 5, 2022)

So the journey begins…

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## trc65 (Jan 5, 2022)

Lou, that's a great looking bunch of cutoffs. Bonus points if you can find a way to incorporate all of them into the glue up!


If I knew of a way to do it, I'd ammend the rules so that the project with the most pieces gets one bonus vote added to the total.

Me, I'm waiting until the thermometer hits at least double digits before I venture out to start digging for scraps...


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 5, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Lou, that's a great looking bunch of cutoffs. Bonus points if you can find a way to incorporate all of them into the glue up!
> 
> 
> If I knew of a way to do it, I'd ammend the rules so that the project with the most pieces gets one bonus vote added to the total.
> ...


My shop was a little chilly this morning at a blustery 62. Had to wear socks and put my sweatshirt on

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Jan 5, 2022)

Lou Currier said:


> My shop was a little chilly this morning at a blustery 62. Had to wear socks and put my sweatshirt on


Same here Lou, I'm in sweatpants, long sleeve flannel shirt and insulated Crocs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 6, 2022)

Ok, enough 'cold' comments from the equatorial crowd... bout tired of you folks getting all the cold weather  I had 26 last night and I still haven't broke out the long sleeve flannel!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 6, 2022)

Here's the start of my piece.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Jan 7, 2022)

I'm in!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jolie0708 (Jan 8, 2022)

The beginning of mine, now what to do..... hmm

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 17, 2022)

It pays to read the instructions!

In reading Tim's initial post, I saw the words "scrap art" and mistakenly thought true scraps or cutoffs needed to be used. Lesson learned, but I got rid of several pieces of scraps that would most likely sit around forever. Now I can tell my wife there was a legitimate reason for hanging onto these "scrap" pieces 

I've been needing a new shop mallet and thus cobbled together any scraps I could find that even came close to fitting together. The result is a combo of several types of oak, maple, and walnut. Of course, I had to share a few pics of the glue up for shi** and giggles. And now that I've done it, I think I'm going to use some nicer pieces of straight lumber that actually fit tightly and make a few more! 

Great challenge Tim!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Barb (Jan 17, 2022)

Steve in VA said:


> It pays to read the instructions!
> 
> In reading Tim's initial post, I saw the words "scrap art" and mistakenly thought true scraps or cutoffs needed to be used. Lesson learned, but I got rid of several pieces of scraps that would most likely sit around forever. Now I can tell my wife there was a legitimate reason for hanging onto these "scrap" pieces
> 
> ...


Awesome mallet!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Barb (Jan 18, 2022)

My entry is a vase made out of maple and ebony.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## trc65 (Jan 18, 2022)

Steve in VA said:


> It pays to read the instructions!
> 
> In reading Tim's initial post, I saw the words "scrap art" and mistakenly thought true scraps or cutoffs needed to be used. Lesson learned, but I got rid of several pieces of scraps that would most likely sit around forever. Now I can tell my wife there was a legitimate reason for hanging onto these "scrap" pieces
> 
> ...


Read the instructions??? Why on earth would you do that?  

Really nice looking mallet! Not exactly a Picasso, but I do see some cubism in your design.


Barb said:


> My entry is a vase made out of maple and ebony.
> 
> View attachment 221003View attachment 221004


Beautiful crisp lines and a great form. Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 18, 2022)

I second Tim’s comment.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 19, 2022)

@Barb , the second picture blew me away, had no Idea the size but would have never guessed that small. Nice!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 19, 2022)

Gdurfey said:


> @Barb , the second picture blew me away, had no Idea the size but would have never guessed that small. Nice!!!!


Thank you! It was fun making it but it made me realize I don't have small enough hollowings tools for something like this so the inside isn't very attractive.


----------



## trc65 (Jan 19, 2022)

Barb said:


> Thank you! It was fun making it but it made me realize I don't have small enough hollowings tools for something like this so the inside isn't very attractive.


Just sand inside the rim, dye the interior matt black and no one will ever know!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 19, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Just sand inside the rim, dye the interior matt black and no one will ever know!


I did sand the inside rim but dying the interior is a great idea. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 19, 2022)

Here are several views of my most recently turned bowl. Seems to fit the criteria. I did not count the pieces other than that there are approximately "too many". 








The undercut rim doesn't show up well in this pic, but getting it just right is the trickiest part of the turning.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 9 | Creative 2


----------



## Barb (Jan 19, 2022)

phinds said:


> Here are several views of my most recently turned bowl. Seems to fit the criteria. I did not count the pieces other than that there are approximately "too many".
> View attachment 221032


That is super cool! I don't have the patience to make something that intricate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 19, 2022)

Great design!

I not only don't have the patience to make something like that, I lack the vision and skills to make a coherent pattern while glueing up more than just a few pieces. I other words, my project will not have any symmetry in color nor species.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Barb (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## phinds (Jan 19, 2022)

Barb said:


> That is super cool! I don't have the patience to make something that intricate.


Well Barb, it's not like I do it all at once. It can take up to a year for a single bowl to come to final product. I sit in the basement surrounded by boxes and boxes of small planks and cutoffs and pick out the next piece or pieces and then take it out to the garage and sand down where it goes and back to the basement for gluing, then pick it up again in a day or a week and do the next piece(s). I generally have a dozen or more going at the same time, in various stages.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 19, 2022)

phinds said:


> Here are several views of my most recently turned bowl. Seems to fit the criteria. I did not count the pieces other than that there are approximately "too many".
> View attachment 221032


Complex beauty! Chuck


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 20, 2022)

Just here to lurk and admire....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## phinds (Jan 20, 2022)

@Barb, just FYI, here are the larger pieces that surround me when I'm deciding what to do next. I have 5 or 6 more boxes of cutoffs that are not shown

www.phinds.com/bowl wood jan 2022

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Barb (Jan 20, 2022)

phinds said:


> @Barb, just FYI, here are the larger pieces that surround me when I'm deciding what to do next. I have 5 or 6 more boxes of cutoffs that are not shown
> 
> www.phinds.com/bowl wood jan 2022


Yeah...there's no way I would be able to figure out which piece I wanted where.


----------



## phinds (Jan 20, 2022)

Barb said:


> Yeah...there's no way I would be able to figure out which piece I wanted where.


Ha. Well, in that case, you just end up with this

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## phinds (Jan 20, 2022)

I should add that that last post was tongue in cheek. Those "random" ones are actually much harder to do than the seemingly more complex ones such as the first one I showed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 21, 2022)

phinds said:


> @Barb, just FYI, here are the larger pieces that surround me when I'm deciding what to do next. I have 5 or 6 more boxes of cutoffs that are not shown
> 
> www.phinds.com/bowl wood jan 2022


Think you could be a bit more organized?!?!? Want to come to my shop and start labeling??


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 21, 2022)

This challenge has given me the opportunity (and motivation) to do some experimenting, something I’ve been meaning to do for so long the raw materials I was planning on using past their shelf life 2 years ago. I had to reinvest.

With the exception of these burl cutoffs the wood was rescued from the wood stove pile, but these are scraps.





Began by stabilizing the burl pieces.





Using a couple of the smaller pieces, I experimented with casting them. I was hoping they would be translucent but turns out 5 drops of blue dye is way too much. Three drops of red was better but still too much.





Turned these into an almost egg shape.





Decided I needed some sort of stand for them so went to the burn pile.





Turned this from that piece of maple but didn’t like it for the “stand”.









Continued….

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 21, 2022)

Back to the burn pile. These are “eggs” so why not egg cups? One from a piece of cutoff maple the other from a piece of locust I tossed because it was cracked and had bug holes.





So eggs with egg cups….





As a side note, that piece of locust has been sitting in the shop and then the burn pile for maybe a year. I stopped for a moment when hollowing the cup and this crawled out.





Google says it’s a locust borer. Go figure.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 21, 2022)

Tom Smart said:


> As a side note, that piece of locust has been sitting in the shop and then the burn pile for maybe a year. I stopped for a moment when hollowing the cup and this crawled out.
> 
> Google says it’s a locust borer. Go figure.



That locust borer probably doesn't know how lucky it is, the chances of meeting the business end of a gouge must have been fairly high.
Hate when bug guts splash all over the place

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 22, 2022)

duncsuss said:


> That locust borer probably doesn't know how lucky it is, the chances of meeting the business end of a gouge must have been fairly high.
> Hate when bug guts splash all over the place


Adds character to the wood...


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 22, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Adds character to the wood...


I was thinking more about my faceshield and turning smock, but you're right about the wood

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 23, 2022)

duncsuss said:


> I was thinking more about my faceshield and turning smock ...


I would have been thinking more about my pants, given my severe startle reaction to bugs.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 23, 2022)

phinds said:


> I would have been thinking more about my pants, given my severe startle reaction to bugs.


Yeah, I sure wasn’t expecting it.


----------



## trc65 (Jan 26, 2022)

Got a start on my glueup. Somewhere around 25 pieces and 7 species so far. Don't know what I'm making yet, just having fun putting the puzzle together.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 26, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Got a start on my glueup. Somewhere around 25 pieces and 7 species so far. Don't know what I'm making yet, just having fun putting the puzzle together.
> 
> View attachment 221454



That's about what mine looked like Tim, clamps and all!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 26, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Got a start on my glueup. Somewhere around 25 pieces and 7 species so far. Don't know what I'm making yet, just having fun putting the puzzle together.
> 
> View attachment 221454


I have those clamps too. And I still haven't taken the tags off yet either. Lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Jan 30, 2022)

Okay guys, here's my entry. Bob Blanford (RJB Woodturner on YouTube), uses this technique for making pen blanks. I saw his demo and talked to him at SWAT and wanted to try it out. I did seam ripper as a Proof of Concept to make sure I could do it.

Started with a scrap of Purpleheart, Walnut and 2 Maple pieces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 30, 2022)

Tony said:


> Okay guys, here's my entry. Bob Blanford (RJB Woodturner on YouTube), uses this technique for making pen blanks. I saw his demo and talked to him at SWAT and wanted to try it out. I did seam ripper as a Proof of Concept to make sure I could do it.
> 
> Started with a scrap of Purpleheart, Walnut and 2 Maple pieces.
> View attachment 221809View attachment 221810View attachment 221811


I saw his demo on that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 30, 2022)

Tony said:


> Okay guys, here's my entry. Bob Blanford (RJB Woodturner on YouTube), uses this technique for making pen blanks. I saw his demo and talked to him at SWAT and wanted to try it out. I did seam ripper as a Proof of Concept to make sure I could do it.
> 
> Started with a scrap of Purpleheart, Walnut and 2 Maple pieces.
> View attachment 221809View attachment 221810View attachment 221811


That is very cool @Tony ! I know you said pen blanks, but I can see this beyond the pen blanks with the proper drawer or door hardware inserts adjusting it to proper ratio/size/scale- for custom cabinets, furniture (case goods) or door pulls. It would just “jazz up” a simple cabinetry design (like maple) or doors (dummy interior sets). It also looks and feels ergonomic to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 30, 2022)

Arn213 said:


> That is very cool @Tony ! I know you said pen blanks, but I can see this beyond the pen blanks with the proper drawer or door hardware inserts adjusting it to proper ratio/size/scale- for custom cabinets, furniture (case goods) or door pulls. It would just “jazz up” a simple cabinetry design (like maple) or doors (dummy interior sets). It also looks and feels ergonomic to me.


I plan to use the technique for several different size and types of handles. Time consuming but it's a cool effect I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 30, 2022)

Tony said:


> I plan to use the technique for several different size and types of handles. Time consuming but it's a cool effect I think.


Very cool effect! Nicely done. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 30, 2022)

Great project Tony! Like Arn mentioned, can envision lots of different uses for that type of design.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 30, 2022)

Arn213 said:


> That is very cool @Tony ! I know you said pen blanks, but I can see this beyond the pen blanks with the proper drawer or door hardware inserts adjusting it to proper ratio/size/scale- for custom cabinets, furniture (case goods) or door pulls. It would just “jazz up” a simple cabinetry design (like maple) or doors (dummy interior sets). It also looks and feels ergonomic to me.


The ergonomic is caused by @Tony , I believe. But the visual is awesome. By the way, who was that rolling pin maker?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 30, 2022)

^It is really fascinating “visual effect” in how the grain shifts on each species as you follow it vertically and that it also has an “inferred dynamic movement” horizontally like it is being rotated.

@Tony - would be interesting if you can find a species that you can have a shade, value and a tint (dark, medium and light). The mud cure osage orange comes into mind by @Paul Veerkamp. It would make for an interesting effect as it moves horizontally and vertically. Yes, this would be more monochromatic (or not and more secondary colors if you combine the orange and green) and opposite of your previous creation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 3, 2022)

Here's mine. Ten different species, 76 pieces (before turning), about 6" tall.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Here's mine. Ten different species, 76 pieces (before turning), about 6" tall.
> 
> View attachment 222068
> 
> ...


That is so cool Tim! Every time I see one of these that @barry richardson creates I think about trying it. Haven't gotten up the gumption to yet but I need to. Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 3, 2022)

Nicely executed. Hope you do another soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Feb 3, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Here's mine. Ten different species, 76 pieces (before turning), about 6" tall.
> 
> View attachment 222068
> 
> ...


Very nicely done! What a cool challenge this is. I never think about gluing up scrap pieces but I believe I’ll start doing that now. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 3, 2022)

Tony said:


> That is so cool Tim! Every time I see one of these that @barry richardson creates I think about trying it. Haven't gotten up the gumption to yet but I need to. Well done!





Barb said:


> Very nicely done! What a cool challenge this is. I never think about gluing up scrap pieces but I believe I’ll start doing that now. :)



One tip, that I ignored, from the pieces that Barry has done - think about, and plan the shape you want to make before you start glueing stuff together. While I was putting pieces together, everything was glued into a 4.5" square 6" tall. I spent a lot of time turning off wood I had just glued on the blank. If I had decided on a shape beforehand I would have saved a lot of wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 3, 2022)

Nice “mash up” Tim. Incredible, you did the scraps justice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 3, 2022)

Voting is going to be tough on this one, as it usually is. Great job everyone!!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## TimR (Feb 4, 2022)

Barb said:


> Thank you! It was fun making it but it made me realize I don't have small enough hollowings tools for something like this so the inside isn't very attractive.


Great looking vase, love the crisp contrast.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 11, 2022)

I'm going to be out of town on Saturday/Sunday, so consider this a slight extension of the deadline. Instead of Saturday night, everyone now has until 5:00pm (central) Sunday to get pictures of their entry posted. I'll get a poll up Sunday night sometime.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 13, 2022)

Well, I was trying to make the new deadline and was finishing the hollowing when the piece blew off the lathe  Not going to make this one

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 13, 2022)

Sorry, I'm out, never got enough basement cleaned to fine my turning tools. On a bright side, did get some cleaning done.?.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------

